# How long does a Nautilus mini coil last for ?



## keeganvaper (21/9/14)

How long on average are these coils lasting and what ratio of PG & VG juice are you using?


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

HRH uses that, but maintenance and filling is my department. First 2 coils were duds, but the current one has been going for about a month. On 50/50 juice.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bjorncoetsee (21/9/14)

keeganvaper said:


> How long on average are these coils lasting and what ratio of PG & VG juice are you using?


Depending on how much u vape.
The average people get 1-3 weeks.
Higher vg juices tend to build up in coils more quickly, higher pg juices will make coils last longer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/14)

keeganvaper said:


> How long on average are these coils lasting and what ratio of PG & VG juice are you using?


 
Hi @keeganvaper
I have vaped about 30ml of light coloured fruit flavoured juices in one of my BVC coils on the mAN - and it's still working nicely.
These are 50/50 juices - mainly from VapeKing (mainly their Pina Colada and Grape Soda)

I haven't tried the darker juices on it - but I suspect those will reduce the usable life of the coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (21/9/14)

To get the best life out of any coil, don't wait for it to gunk up too much before to cleaning it. Washing them individually is a schlepp so I usually cycle through one every 1-2 weeks, and collect them in a container (after basic rinse) and then clean them in bulk.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RoSsIkId (21/9/14)

@HPBotha cleared out 8 coils with 100ml of bobas. I change coil about 2weeks. Thats mixture of bobas, strawnilla, hhv. But i also only use it atnight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

my nautilus coils lasted maximum 4 days. with the bvc coinc i got about 9 days out of it. that was using 50/50 pg/vg juices and mostly the dessert type juices


----------

